
Controlling vehicle features of Nissan LEAFs via vulnerable APIs - matthewwarren
http://www.troyhunt.com/2016/02/controlling-vehicle-features-of-nissan.html
======
Piskvorrr
Well, the press release did say "That is why Nissan is proud to be at the
forefront of developing efficient and reliable in-vehicle connected
technologies that are available and _accessible to all_ ", no? ;)

~~~
Scott_Helme_
Rather unfortunate wording!

------
barfle
That's pretty egregious. No password means you can read the VIN from outside a
locked car and retrieve the driving history of the car and control at least
the aircon. Wow.

~~~
Scott_Helme_
Yeah, the 2 main issues with the VIN are as you say, the targeted vehicle in
your presence, or enumerating all vehicles as they're sequential. Not great
either way.

